# Ball Pythons > BP Breeding >  Its 40 days after shed and still no eggs...

## lcreptiles

Hi all,

I have a female which still dont lay her eggs. I am afraid becasue it never took so long after the shed. It is her 40 day and still no eggs, moreover in 33 day she started to shed and in 39 she shed. Please tell me what is going on and is it normal?

regards
Lukasz

----------


## whitesnake12

Its possible she is egg bound and that is quite serious but not likely. I cant fully understand what you wrote,but how many days has it been since her ovulation? How many days has it been since she shed?

----------


## Blue Apple Herps

Are you positive it was her pre-lay shed?  There was someone on here (maybe WestCoastJungle?  Can't remember...) who had a bp have several "pre-lay" sheds before she finally laid.

----------


## Jay_Bunny

My female went a little over 2 months before laying any eggs. Not sure if his is normal or not though.

----------


## lcreptiles

I havent seen ovulation and what about prelay shed - I think that it was the prelay shed. It is 42 days after the shed and still no eggs and she shed one more time.

----------


## TheVipersHouse

do you have any pics of her ?

cause what you seem to be discribing  



> I havent seen ovulation and what about prelay shed - I think that it was the prelay shed. It is 42 days after the shed and still no eggs and she shed one more time.


she may not be gravid at all  , from what your typing ....

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> moreover in 33 day she started to shed and in 39 she shed.


 I am not understanding this part at all but I will make a general comment.

*IF* she is indeed gravid and it has been 40 days since pre-lay shed you should be able to clearly see the eggs moving when holding her head up, tail down.

40 days is not abnormal either is she is indeed gravid, while eggs are laid on average 27 to 35 days after pre-lay shed it might take longer. (I have a female that just laid 49 days after her pre-lay shed)

Now the real question is, was it a pre-lay shed and is your female really gravid?

Again the timeline

Ovulation
14 days after ovulation pre-lay shed
27-35 days after pre-lay shed egg laying

Again this is an average and it can be more or it can be less.

----------


## lcreptiles

> Originally Posted by lcreptiles  View Post
> moreover in 33 day she started to shed and in 39 she shed.


I mean taht in 33 day after the earlier shed she started to turn colour like in shed and in 39 she lost the skin finally.

I am sure she is gravid becasue I palpate 4 eggs in her, which now are quite big when touching her stomake. 

So you think that it can take longer to lay eggs or the first shed wasnt he prelay shed?

----------


## Bill Buchman

> I mean taht in 33 day after the earlier shed she started to turn colour like in shed and in 39 she lost the skin finally.
> 
> I am sure she is gravid becasue I palpate 4 eggs in her, which now are quite big when touching her stomake. 
> 
> So you think that it can take longer to lay eggs or the first shed wasnt he prelay shed?


What is her posture (how is she laying). A girl about to lay will coil perfectly 5-8 days before laying.  Debra is right-on about holding her tail down to see the eggs settle.  :Salute:   My girls have been laying between 29-33 days, but I have one at 43.  I have not checked her this morning -- maybe it will be TODAY!!!

----------


## snakelady

Good to know other people have pythons that havn't layed yet either. I have one at 35 days. I wish she'd just lay already, I'm so stressed/excited to see those eggs.  :Smile:

----------


## lcreptiles

She laid 4 eggs today  :Wink:  She is 50% het albino and the father is 100% het albino. Will see...  :Wink:  I wish to add that this girl is CB 07 by me.

----------


## BPMIKE

Congrats and good luck!
           Mike.

----------


## kc261

> She laid 4 eggs today  She is 50% het albino and the father is 100% het albino. Will see...  I wish to add that this girl is CB 07 by me.


So that was about 60 days after her shed?  Or did she end up having another shed in the meantime?

Good luck on proving her out!

----------


## lcreptiles

She laid eggs after 23 days after last shed and it is also 62 days after the earlier shed, so I think that she had a shed in meantime. I will post pics later. Thank you all for interest.

----------


## lcreptiles

Here is the pic. The eggs don't look so good but there are a lot of visible veins inside each one.

----------

